# Questions for DVC Members: Potential New Membe



## GPLJ (Sep 27, 2008)

I am have been seriously considering purchasing at DVC for sometime, and when I heard about BLT about a year ago, I thought to wait.  As of October 5th, it will be open to the public.  

For the past 4 years, we have visited Disney every year with our children.  Prior to having children, we visited quite often ourselves, though sometimes it was EuroDisney or the Cruise.

My goal is to buy 200 points for BLT now and possibly around 150 in BLT later or possibly another resort, maybe Hawaii when it opens.  

I think BLT is the one for us, but these are the questions I have:

1. I understand DVC does not trade well with II, as there are "only" 500 other resorts to choose from.  WHAT ARE OTHER MEMBERS PERSPECTIVE ON THIS?  Is this because members have a hard time trading for premium times?  Or is the selection to small?  I was hoping to have enough points to stay 9 nights in BLK studio, and cash in the additional points for a week trade in Interval.  Does this plan make sense.  The way I see it is that my annual cost for the points would be about $2200 over the 47 years of ownership, not including interest expense if I were to finance some.  This $2,200 would include the maintenance fees, which are less expensive at BLK than other Disney homes.  

2. Does DVC offer bonus week for an additional fee through II, as other time shares do?

3. If we only see ourselves continuing to go to Disney for the next 10 years, and the life is 47 years, is DVC a good choice, as after year 10, we will be primarily trading for other timeshares.  If Disney has other choices, like Hawaie, etc.  would it even be likely that we could even get in?  I would imagine Disney members have preference to outside timeshare owners, like Marriot gives a preference to their members.  

4. What are members experience with renting their unit.  I would imagine this may not be worth the effort, but I would think the BLK studio would rent for at least $250 per night.  Thoughts?

I don't see that trading for hotels or Disney Cruises to be valuable, as the value of the points seem to be greater than what the cash price of the hotel or cruise would be.  Would members agree?

Thanks for your help.  This is a 47 year commitment of maintenance fees, I want to be sure I am making a good choice.  Thanks


----------



## cigarboo (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know if you read my reply to you on the thread about AKV New Owner. That was just one view. You may want to post this over at the Disboards as it gets much more traffic when it comes to all things Disney. You will get more responses. Here are my two cents on your questions.

1. DVC members are not regular members of II, so they do not have individual accounts. Disney has pre-selected the 500 or so resorts to avoid sending DVC folks to a less than acceptable property. Problem is that most of the higher end chains like Marriott, Hyatt and Starwood timeshares have some sort of internal trade/priorty, so DVC only has access to the leftovers. 

Trading DVC points is also not good value because DVC has some of the highest maintenance fees in the industry and a higher buy in. If you have money to burn, then it's not an issue. Some folks buy gobs of points and use them at leisure and others try to maximize value from those points. Buying DVC only to stay at DVC is the best value. Many people buy a traditional timeshare week as an adjunct to DVC for trades and vacations outside of WDW. At this point BLT MF's seem the cheapest, but nights cost more points. Remember, MF's go up every year. 

2. DVC does not offer bonus weeks(accept as an incentive for purchasing points). Members do not have individual accounts with II, so trades must go through DVC who in turn work it out with II. DVC members also do not have access to "Getaways"(extra weeks for purchase). 

3. Just my opinion, if you only see yourself going to Disney for 10 years, DVC may not be the best choice. However, I think if you can enjoy staying at BLT/DVC for 10 years, you will probably be able to sell the contract at that time without losing your initial buy in, as BLT will still have 40yrs or so left. It expires in 2060. It's an excellent location and will always be desirable. Price per point will have certainly gone up in 10 years to cover most, if not all of your point cost. At that time, you can re-evaluate your travel habits and purchase something else that may better fit your needs at that time in your life. Circumstances change. What I like about DVC(which is why I'll be lining up to buy on 10/5)is that I can buy from the developer and not lose half my money before the ink even dries on the contract. If I had to sell in distress after 1 or 2 years, the most I would lose is probably 10-15% plus commission. But I would have already taken 1 or 2 vacations with that. Not too bad. 

To me, the DVC locations thus far are quite limited. They are slowly increasing, but to me, their off-site locations are not as "nice" as some of the other timeshares. For example, we stayed at Marriott's Surfwatch on HHI and visited the HHI DVC. The location of the Marriotts are just better... beachfront, more amenities, units more luxurious. We stayed at Marriott's Ko Olina where DVC is going to build. It's a beautiful area. I'm sure that resort will turn out beautifully. But once you're outside of WDW, DVC becomes just another timeshare. You would get much more selection if you're able to trade a well located traditional timeshare through II. Yes, DVC will have internal trade and at 7 months you and every other DVC member can get on the phone to book outside your home resort. It can work. But just remember, if you miss that 7 month mark, you are probably not going "home" and you probably won't get into Hawaii(just a guess). Outside of WDW, the cost is higher for DVC resorts, but accommodations are not necessarily better. 

4. DVC at WDW definitely gets a premuim price if you rent it out. I think the going rate is around $10-11p/p. Definitely worth the trouble if you want to unload some extra points and get some $$$. 

I am not a DVC member yet, so my opinions may not hold as much weight, but I've definitely been researching these past several years. I don't go into these things lightly, but I think I've read enough of the pros and cons to at least make a good decision. BLT is the one I've been waiting for. I hope they don't jack up the price once sales opens to the public. 

Good luck!


----------



## Carl D (Sep 28, 2008)

GPLJ said:


> 1. I understand DVC does not trade well with II, as there are "only" 500 other resorts to choose from.  WHAT ARE OTHER MEMBERS PERSPECTIVE ON THIS?  Is this because members have a hard time trading for premium times?  Or is the selection to small?  I was hoping to have enough points to stay 9 nights in BLK studio, and cash in the additional points for a week trade in Interval.  Does this plan make sense.  The way I see it is that my annual cost for the points would be about $2200 over the 47 years of ownership, not including interest expense if I were to finance some.  This $2,200 would include the maintenance fees, which are less expensive at BLK than other Disney homes.
> 
> 2. Does DVC offer bonus week for an additional fee through II, as other time shares do?
> 
> ...


1. DVC trades fine with II. It will get top resorts if they're available. It's just not always a wise trade because DVC is so expensive that you can rent those resorts for less.
DVC hand selects only the best of the best resorts you can trade into. They will not let you trade into an "unapproved" resort.

2. No. It's a corporate membership,
When you trade with II, you only talk with DVC Member services. you will never talk with a II rep.

3. I wouldn't purchase DVC for primarily trading. You could keep it 10 years then sell. Although not guaranteed, the odds are fair you will recoup much of your money. You never know... You may still want it after 10 years.

4. It will probably be easy to rent BLT points, but why not just buy the right amount in the first place?
If you are only going to visit 2 out of 3 years, just figure out how many you need. With banking and borrowing this can be easily done.

It seems as though you are hung up on the renting thing. 
Just my opinion, but if you love Disney and want to visit often, buy it. Do not buy it while at the same time planning your trades.


----------



## Culli (Sep 28, 2008)

There are better and cheaper ways to trade than DVC.  If you goal is to trade DVC I would stay away.  DVC works best if you plan on using the points and for an occasional trade.  I use my points to stay at Disney and have much cheaper TS for non Disney trips.


----------

